# 461 Stroker modifications



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a 69 400 block I plan on building to a 461 stroker. I plan on using this stroker kit from Butler Performance

New Crank 4.250" Stroke
3" Main for 400 Blocks
Forged Ross Pistons 4.155
Does not require oil support rails
Ferrea .990 x 2.5" 125 Gram Pin
EAGLE or SCAT H-Beam 6.800" Rods
Pin Fitted
File Fit Rings(non file fit or "drop in" ring sets available also)
F.M. Race Rod Bearings, FM/CL Main Bearings
Balanced Internally

I have been reading up on building a 461 stoker and I from what I understand there will need to be slight modifications to the block to support the 461 stroker kit.

Does anyone know what these modifications are? I am not sure what I need to tell the machine shop when I take my block in.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, and it's simple. The front counterweight on the crank will probably hit the block near the oil pan rail on the drivers side. All it takes is a minute or two with a die grinder to knock that area down a little bit to clearance it for the crank. There's a very slight chance that the bottoms of the cylinder bores will need just a small touch to clear the counterweights too, but usually that only happens with 4.500" cranks. Mine didn't need anything there at all, but it's something they'll want to double check after the machine work is done and the main bearings can be test fitted.

Which heads will you be using? Will the pistons be flat topped or dished?

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I plan on using the kaufmann d port heads or the edelbrock d port heads. I was planning on ross, Srp or kieth black flattop pistons.

I will be building the engine myself so when I test fit the bearings and crank I will have to look for the clearance issues and do the grinding myself.


Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

What Cam specs are you using? Pistons?

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jtwoods4 said:


> What Cam specs are you using? Pistons?


My cam is a 'special' solid roller that I got through Central Virginia Machine, generally it's 236/242 @ .050 with 110 degree LSA, installed at 106. With my rockers it makes a taste over .600" lift at the valves.

My pistons are KB/Icon forged with 22 cc's of dish and full floating pins --- but then I'm running iron heads. You'll probably want more compression than I'm running since you'll be using aluminum heads.

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I picked out the same Cam but with 112 LSA and hydraulic roller. Maybe I will switch to the 110 like you have. What RPM range do you operate in and what intake did you choose? My car is a daily driver but I take it to the drag strip on weekends.

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jtwoods4 said:


> I picked out the same Cam but with 112 LSA and hydraulic roller. Maybe I will switch to the 110 like you have. What RPM range do you operate in and what intake did you choose? My car is a daily driver but I take it to the drag strip on weekends.


Peak power happens at 5400, optimum shift point is around 5700. I plan to race this one some too, but I haven't had it to the track yet. I'm still waiting on wheels and tires.

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Jim at central virginia machine shop. I told him you referred me and we spent about 20 minutes parting out the engine. I ordered the same cam you are using. Just called kauffman racing equipment and ordered a set of the d port heads. Will be sending the block and heads to Jim next week..... 

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Good move. I know you'll be happy with those heads after Dave gets through with them.

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I actually ordered the bare heads from Kaufmann and Jim at Central Virginia is going to port and polish them. What intake are you running on your 461? Jim said you were using ram air IV heads.

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The Butlers did my heads also....great job from good people. Eric :cheers


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> The Butlers did my heads also....great job from good people. Eric :cheers


I was actually talking about Jim Lehart at Central Virginia Machine shop, but the Butlers also know their engines. Some of the best builders in the business.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm running a port matched cast iron factory intake, under a 455 SD Qjet. Yes, also real RA IV heads.

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

That's awesome. I like how you kept everything old school.

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

